# Devil's Brigade - WWII - OOC



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

If my players can check in so i know what we are looking at. 

Also I posted the first posting in the IC/Game thread. I have about 5-6 post from the IC/game. But not all of them. We can just continue or I can leave off and start with the Jump into the target. 

Just give me a quick run down of what you want to do. 

Here is the: In Character Link

Here is the: Characters

“Vigorous Training! Hazardous Duty! For those who measure get into the War quick!”
	- Recruiting Poster

It’s the early 1940’s, the Second World War has been raging in Europe for years. Pearl Harbor was catapulted America into the second great war. It is time for you to step up and take your destiny. Military recruiting posters state the slogan above. The Allies need their finest soldiers to step forward. 

The US Army and Canadian Army have need of special soldiers. Soldiers who were raised in the mountains, lumberjacks, police officers, railroad engineers, and those that can speak French or German. Special soldiers for a special mission, soldiers willing to perform basic airborne operations, amphibious operations, arctic and mountain warfare, for the creation of the First Special Service Force.

An all volunteer “shock troop” is to parachute into German-held Norway knock out its hydro-electric power plants, perform other acts of sabotage, and then fight there way to a neutral border. The Germans are dependant upon those plants for research and for much needed ore mining and processing for their war effort. 

6 players are playing in a d20 Modern WWII game using the Blood and Guts 2 system. I would like to see the game similar to Band of Brothers and Saving Private Ryan. Emphasis is on squad interaction and the stresses of war. While there will be plenty of action, the squad is the story. 

• Note: This is a military campaign. Orders will be given at times, they are expected to be followed. (But I still want you to have fun!) 

• Note: The First Special Service Force actually existed. I will be using this unit for the basis of this game. The game will be based upon history, but for story sake I may change things.

Character Creation and Rules
[sblock]You have 25 points to buy abilities. 
PC will be 8th Level Heroes. 

Skills the characters may want to look at are Navigate, Survival, and Tumble.
Strongly suggested you take Jump School. (But not required)

Note: There is no Use Computer skill. (They don't exist)
And the Air Assault Feat from B&G2 isn't available. (Sorry no helicopter support!)

Specialist Class from B&G2 - remove Computer Use and Knowledge Skill requirements, add Knowledge (Writing) 6 and another skill rank 6

Add skill - Knowledge (Occult)

Rules note - Once per level and/or adventure you can use a action point to stabalize.

There is also a 5 round autofire that covers a 5 by 5 square.
10 Round Burst is still available.

Rules used from B&G2 Combat Procedures
Crossfire
Cover  Fire
Deadly Firearms
Combat Fatigue
Hit Locations
Injuries 
Horrors of War[/sblock]

Squad Leader - Vigilance - Staff Sergeant Frank Munroe
Demolitions - Ilium - Corporal Johnny Nuemiller
Intelligence - JDL - 1st Lt. David Kerensky
Medic - Draco - Sergeant Karl Hoffman
LMG - Lukeworm - Sergeant Bert Harrison
Sniper - Starman - Sergeant Morgan Harris
Scout - Drowned Hero - Tech/4 Jim Jakobsen

Weapons
[sblock]Colt M1911A1
.45 ACP Single-Action Autoloader Pistol
It was adopted in 1911 as the standard sidearm for the US Army. After WWI, a number of improvements were made to the basic design resulting in the M1911A1 of 1926. Simple in concept and reliable in operation, the trigger is single action and there is no decocking lever. A single stack 7 round magazine feeds into the pistol grip. It uses a slide-locking safety catch and a grip safety. 

Damage: 2d6 
Magazine: 7 box
Critical: 20
Size: Small
Damage Type: Ballistic 
Weight 3 lbs
Range Increment: 30 feet
Rate of Fire: S 

Thompson M1A1
.45 ACP Submachine Gun
The Thompson M1 was the standard submachinegun of the U.S. Army at the start of the war. The M1 was developed from the M1928 in an attempt to reduce the time and cost of manufacture, it uses the same magazines as the M1928 but the drum was dropped as it proved to be unpopular in combat conditions. The M1A1 was introduced in 1942 and is nearly identical to the M1 but has some minor changes to further simplify the design and reduce the cost. Both the M1 and M1A1 proved to be very popular and they remained in service until the end of the war although both were officially replaced in 1943.

Damage: 2d6 
Magazine: 30 box
Critical: 20 
Size: Large
Damage Type: Ballistic 
Weight 10 lbs
Range Increment: 40 feet 
Rate of Fire: S, A 

M1A1 Carbine
.30 Caliber Semi-Automatic Airborne Carbine
The M1 Carbine was developed to create a weapon which fit between the M1911A1 pistol and the M1 Garand rifle The M1 was introduced in 1942, light weight and reliable it proved to be a popular weapon. The M1's weakest feature was its low powered round, despite this it was a popular weapon particularly in the close combat found in cities and jungles. A grenade launching attachment was available allowing the M1 to use rifle grenades. M1A1 has a wire folding stock developed for airborne operations. 

Damage: 2d8 
Magazine: 15 box
Critical: 20 
Size: Large
Damage Type: Ballistic 
Weight 6 lbs
Range Increment: 60 feet 
Rate of Fire: S 

M1 Garand
.30-06 Semi-Automatic Battle Rifle
The M1 Garand was adopted by the U.S. Army in 1936 and has the distinction of being the first semi automatic military service rifle adopted by any nation. When the Japanese attacked Pearl Harbor in 1941 the U.S Army had issued the M1 in large numbers. The M1 uses an 8 round En Bloc clip, this clip holds the ammunition while in the gun unlike most stripper clips which are discarded after reloading. When the last round is fired the clip is ejected making a loud ping which could announce to the enemy that the rifle was empty. This clip also prevented topping up the rifle with spare rounds unless the clip was ejected, refilled and then reloaded into the rifle. Despite these drawbacks the M1 was popular with the troops and provided much greater firepower than that of the Bolt action rifles most other nations were using.

Damage: 2d10 
Magazine: 8 box
Critical: 20 
Size: Large
Damage Type: Ballistic 
Weight 10 lbs
Range Increment: 80 feet 
Rate of Fire: S 

Springfield M1903A4
.30-06 Bolt-Action Sniper Rifle
The M1903 Springfield was the standard U.S. service rifle during WWI and remained in use into WW II, the M1 Garand was introduced in 1936 as a replacement for the U.S. Army but this was not complete until 1943. There were several versions of the M1903, in 1929 it received a modified stock and was designated the M1903A1, in 1942 the design was modified to simplify production and was designated M1903A3, this design was the most common version used during WWII. A sniper version was developed from the M1903A3 designated M1903A4, the M1903A4 is a standard M1903A3 selected for accuracy and equipped with a telescopic sight.

Damage: 2d10 
Magazine: 5 int
Critical: 20 
Size: Large
Damage Type: Ballistic 
Weight 9 lbs
Range Increment: 90 feet 
Rate of Fire: S 

M1918A2 BAR
.30-06 Light Machine Gun
The BAR or Browning Automatic Rifle was developed at the end of WWI. It was improved between the wars and was adopted by the U.S Army during the 1920's. The M1918A2 was the standard light machine gun of the U.S. military at the start of WWII. The BAR is often criticized as a compromise, the critics claim the magazine is too small to be useful in the light machine gun role and the weapon is too heavy to be a rifle. Despite these claims it gained a reputation for reliability, most importantly it was highly regarded by the U.S. troops. The BAR is equipped with a bipod.

Damage: 2d10 
Magazine: 20 box
Critical: 20 
Size: Large
Damage Type: Ballistic 
Weight 21 lbs
Range Increment: 100 feet 
Rate of Fire: A 

M1941 Johnson
.30-06 Light Machine Gun
The M1941 or Johnson light machine gun was adopted at the start of WWII by the USMC, it was never standardized. It remained in use throughout the war in small numbers and became popular with Airborne troops as it could be dismantled for packing and quickly reassembled for use. It has a side mounted magazine and a bipod. The M1941 can be reloaded from 5 round charger strips, this feature was requested by the USMC. It was felt that the ability to quickly reload without removing the magazine would enable the gunner to maintain a full magazine by topping up during lulls in combat. The M1941 was used by the U.S Army Airborne and Rangers in addition to the Marine Corps.

Damage: 2d10 
Magazine: 20 box
Critical: 20 
Size: Large
Damage Type: Ballistic 
Weight 14 lbs
Range Increment: 90 feet 
Rate of Fire: A 

M8 Grenade Launcher
The M8 is a spigot style grenade launching adaptor for the M1 Carbine. Unlike the M7 launcher on the M1 Garand it was not necessary to defeat the semi auto operation of the Carbine. The adaptor clamps over the muzzle of the weapon and the rifle may be fired with the adaptor in place. A blank cartridge is required to launch a rifle grenade.

Hand Grenades
M17 Fragmentation Grenade
M19A1 Anit-Tank Grenade (7d6 damage/no burst/no reflex sv)
M22 Smoke Grenade (Special)

Damage: 3d6 
Reflex Save 15
Critical: - 
Size: Tiny
Damage Type: Slashing 
Weight ½ lb
Range Increment 100 feet 
Burst Radius 10 feet 

M1 Rocket Launcher
2.36” Bazooka
The M1 was the world’s first infantry anti-tank rocket launcher to enter service. Commonly known as the Bazooka it was named after a comedian’s musical instrument that was similar in appearance. The M1 was first used in 1942 during the invasion of French North Africa, in the rush to get it into service many U.S. soldiers had their first training with the weapon while on the landing craft headed for the beach. Like most rocket and recoilless weapons the M1 has a danger area behind the weapon.

Damage: 10d6 
Magazine: 1 int
Critical: - 
Size: Large
Damage Type: - 
Weight 13 lbs
Range Increment: 110 feet 
Rate of Fire: S

FSSF Knife does 1d6 damage. It does not have a bayonet attachment and cannot be used that way. [/sblock]


Equipment
[sblock]All characters are issued:
Special Basic Kit (I will detail later - this is your basic equipment clothes, web gear ...)
M1911A1 - .45 ACP Pistol w/Laynard
Parachute
Garrison Cap w/ Unit piping and Airborne Patch
FSSF Knife - special made and only issued to FSSF

US Army Infantryman’s Kit, Winter 
Clothing, Common and General Equipment
Underwear .25
Socks .25
Long johns (2) 2.25
Pants & Shirt, wool 2.75
Pants belt, w/ buckle .25
Knit cap .25
Boots 4.25
Field trousers 2
Sweater, wool 1
Field jacket, M1943 3.25
Parka (raincoat/poncho) 2.75
Scarf, wool .5
Gloves, wool .25
Socks, extra .25
Blanket, wool 3.75
Personal items/toiletries 2.0
Helmet, w/ liner/net 3.25
First aid pouch, M1942 w/ packet .5
Canteen, M1910/cup/cover 3.75
Entrenching tool, M1943 w/ carrier 3
Suspenders, M1936 1 or Combat Vest M1942 1.75
Field bag, M1936 (pack) 2
K-Ration, 3 meals 2.25
Map Case with Local and Area maps 4.00
V42 Combat Knife .5
Magazine pouch, Pistol .5
Mag, .45 cal Pistol (x2) 2.00
Total Weight 49.5 (50.25)

Radio Kit
Radio, SCR 30
Transceiver 13
Battery pack 15
Misc. items (frame, cables, etc.) 8.5
Handset 1.75
Total Weight 68.25

Rifleman Kit
Sling, M1 .5
Cleaning kit, M1 .5
Cartridge belt, M1923 1.5
Ammo: 10 x 8-rd clips (in cartridge belt) 5.25
Ammo: bandolier w/6 x 8-rd clips (x2) 6.75 
Total Weight: 14.5

LMG Gunner Kit
Sling, M1 .5
Cleaning kit, M1 .5
Cartridge belt, M1937 1.5
Ammo: 12 x 20-rd mags (in cartridge belt) 18.25
Total Weight 20.75

SMG Kit
Sling, M1 .5
Magazine pouch, SMG (x3) 1.5
Mag, .45 cal SMG, (x9) 17
Cleaning kit, M1 .5
Total Weight 19.5

Other Items
Binoculars, w/ case 3.50
Hatchet or saw 1.50 
Satchel Charge (Small) 4
Satchel Charge (Large) 10
Medic Kit 15

Item Description
Medic’s Kit: The medic’s kit has a variety of surgical instruments
(scalpel, clamps, etc.), morphine, IV needles, saline solution (in glass), sulphur powder, gauze, and medical tape. A fully-stocked medic’s kit has 12 doses of healing supplies. The bag grants a +2 circumstance modifier 

Satchel Charge, Small: A pre-fused, two pound plastic explosive charge. The charge comes in a canvas bag with carrying strap. It was designed for combat use against vehicles and fortifications. It is light enough that it can be thrown like a grenade. .

Satchel Charge, Large: A pre-fused ten pound charge of plastic explosive charge. It also comes in a canvas bag with a carrying strap. It can be thrown as well, not very far. It was designed for demolishing buildings and fortifications. [/sblock]


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

Checking back in for duty.


----------



## Lukeworm (May 10, 2006)

I'm here.


----------



## JDL (May 10, 2006)

I'm back. And I vote we start with the jump.


----------



## Dracomeander (May 11, 2006)

I'm here, and I also vote for going straight to the jump.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 11, 2006)

*jump!*


----------



## Widowmaker (May 11, 2006)

I have Starman, Lukeworm, JDL, Draco, and DH checked in.

Still waiting to hear from: Vigilance and Ilium.


----------



## Vigilance (May 12, 2006)

Present and jump


----------



## Widowmaker (May 12, 2006)

I see Vigilance - I will wait a little longer for Ilium. 

I will start with the Jump into the target.

Also can everyone post there character into the Characters Thread.  If you don't have them let me know and I will email your character to you.


----------



## Lukeworm (May 12, 2006)

I managed to recover the first page of the IC thread (see below and thank Mallak for showing how it can be done).

I also got the first page of the OC thread, however there is not much in it. I can post it if any one is inerested.


----------



## Vigilance (May 12, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> I see Vigilance - I will wait a little longer for Ilium.
> 
> I will start with the Jump into the target.
> 
> Also can everyone post there character into the Characters Thread.  If you don't have them let me know and I will email your character to you.




Mine is lost in the ether. I accidentally deleted it from my puter (I know I'm a dummy- but what can I say, I make a LOT of NPCs everyday).

If you could send it to ricecharles2112(at)netzero(dot)net that would be great.

Chuck


----------



## JDL (May 12, 2006)

Alas, I am a fool as well. I didn't save my character in the first place, and stupidly thought that this corner of cyberspace wouldn't reset.

You know my email. =P


----------



## Widowmaker (May 13, 2006)

JDL and Vigilance - sorry I don't have your characters with me this weekend. I will send them on Sunday.

All- Since I don't have all the characters I will not post until Sunday at the soonest.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 13, 2006)

i got no backup at Jim Jakobsen.
how do i search in the google cache? on a regular search it finds no jim jakobsen


----------



## Lukeworm (May 13, 2006)

See here about seaching for lost threads.

The zip files below contain all the Characters, and some of the posts of the OOC thread. It may not be the most recent but better then non.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 13, 2006)

Lukeworm said:
			
		

> See  about seaching for lost threads.
> 
> The zip files below contain all the Characters, and some of the posts of the OOC thread. It may not be the most recent but better then non.





what kind of file type is the link? i canot open it with openoffice.


----------



## Lukeworm (May 13, 2006)

The files are ziped HTML documents (internet page). Try unziping first, then open the HTML document by clicking on it, or open it with an Internet Browser.

If you have more probloms with this I can try to Email the Character to you.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 13, 2006)

Lukeworm said:
			
		

> The files are ziped HTML documents (internet page). Try unziping first, then open the HTML document by clicking on it, or open it with an Internet Browser.
> 
> If you have more probloms with this I can try to Email the Character to you.




got it now. it just that when i download the file it dowonloaded without any extension.
i added .rar and unziped.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 15, 2006)

*Gone*

I will be on a vacation for the week. I will be back on Friday, May 19th. I am heading to Las Vegas for a little fun and sun. But I did post the jump.

Vigiliance and JDL I sent you characters out.

Lukeworm - Thanks for the links.

Anybody who doesn't have there character let me know.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 19, 2006)

I am back and will get things rolling!

No word from Ilium??? We may have a problem he was the demo guy.


----------



## Vigilance (May 20, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> I am back and will get things rolling!
> 
> No word from Ilium??? We may have a problem he was the demo guy.




WB.

As for demolitions... well... hopefully we won't have any trouble with the fuses then lol.


----------



## Lukeworm (May 20, 2006)

Sorry guys, I had a hectic week but I'm not giving up on this game, ‎Should be on queue from now on. ‎


----------



## Widowmaker (May 20, 2006)

Gotcha Lukeworm. Glad to hear from you.


----------



## Ilium (May 22, 2006)

Ok, I'm here.  I lost my account in the great crash, so I couldn't do any searching or anything.  I'll check in the IC thread when I get a chance.

_EDIT: Ok, I looked, but I guess I won't post!   Hope I wake up before I fall to my death from the tree._


----------



## Widowmaker (May 22, 2006)

I gotcha. I will have your guy wake up now. I was just NPCing him until I heard something.


----------



## Vigilance (May 23, 2006)

Had some work stuff crash into my head but I'm back. Sorry for going AWOL.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 24, 2006)

Not a problem, I think actually it was okay because a lot of important things were resolved in the lull.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 27, 2006)

I will see what I can do about getting a map up. Sorry about that I have a mental picture. I have remember you don't know and see all that I do.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 30, 2006)

One thing that should be discussed is the marching order. Since one was not stated I created one. 

Jakobsen (Acting as Scout)
Munroe
Kerensky
Harrison
Nuemiller
Hoffman
Harris (Rear Security)

If you want to change it let me know for future reference.

You also stated you wanted me to make the rolls so I will, if you want to roll dice you can. Please use invisible castle and link the rolls as I have.


----------



## Dracomeander (May 30, 2006)

I assume one of the two Harrisons is actually Hoffman. The question is which one. At this point I'm thinking Hoffman is the second to last in the march order.


----------



## Lukeworm (May 30, 2006)

Lets assume you are correct as I don’t see a reason for Harrison to be at the end of the column.
‎


----------



## Starman (May 30, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Jakobsen (Acting as Scout)
> Munroe
> Kerensky
> *Harrison*
> ...




Holy crap! A confused doppelganger must have killed Hoffman and taken Harrison's appearance. Which one is the real one, though? We should kill 'em both to make sure.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 30, 2006)

Whoops!!! Sorry about that. I am only human. I am allowed to make mistakes.


----------



## Starman (May 31, 2006)

Nice jobs on both of the maps, Widowmaker. They may be simple, but they are very helpful. Just one small request. Could we get a compass on 'em so we know which way is which at a glance?


----------



## Widowmaker (May 31, 2006)

There is a compass in the new map. In the top right hand corner. North is the top of the map. I will find a better compass that is easier to see and understand.


----------



## Ilium (May 31, 2006)

Ah!  I thought the guard fell in right next to me.  Off to update my post.  Very helpful map.


----------



## Starman (May 31, 2006)

Ack! Sorry, didn't see it. Thanks.


----------



## Lukeworm (May 31, 2006)

Nicely done map WM. What program are you using bay the way?‎

It's not really necessary to add a North Arrow to a map, although it certainly adds style. The ‎top side of the map should always be the north.‎

Using the characters initials instead of numbers can make it easier to figure where every one ‎is located.  ‎


----------



## Widowmaker (May 31, 2006)

Thanks Lukeworm. I am using AutoRealm, Campaign Cartograhpher 3 is coming out soon. I am exploring with the maping programs.

Good idea on the character initals. I will do that from now on.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 1, 2006)

One thing to help me out, if you would put what skill checks you are perfoming during your turn. Please put a note at the bottom in gray.

- / -​ 
Example:

John will quietly walk over to the wall and attempt to climb over it.

OOC: Move Silent and Climb Check


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 2, 2006)

I will allow Hoffman, Harrison, and Jakobsen to take attacks is they want as if they were ready actions. In the process they will drop there Intiative to 11 and act just after Nuemiller in the intiative count in order. 

Otherwise they can wait until the normal intiative.

Since Harris moved, tried to stay quiet, and hidden he used all his actions this round. Next round he can take his shot.

Normally this would have been a suprise round, but the splashing in the water and the dog signaling that someone is nearby does not make this a suprise.


----------



## Lukeworm (Jun 2, 2006)

Edited my earlier IC post to reflect the ready action.‎

The way I see it delaying would be more appropriate for this situation as it is less specific. ‎Ready requires the player to state a condition to respond to and the respond in advance. ‎

Delay simply means waiting until the player decide to act, although you can not interrupt ‎someone else action. This means you act after whatever event made you act rather then ‎before it.‎


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 3, 2006)

As Hoffman is in the process of changing weapons, I have no problem delaying 'til normal intiative.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry about not updating the game. Real-Life has been swamping me lately. It doesn't look good for the next few days. Sorry. I will try and get something up in a day or two.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 13, 2006)

Ilium was there somewhere specific you wanted to place the charges? (Could use the guards.)

And what about the guards you have 'killed' there never was any word on that?


----------



## JDL (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey, sorry about not being so active, I'm in the middle of a very prolonged move. WM, you can NPC Kerensky for the next few days, if you want. Hopefully I'll be all set by the end of this week. Thanks!


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 13, 2006)

JDL no problem, see you when you get back.


----------



## Starman (Jun 13, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> And what about the guards you have 'killed' there never was any word on that?




We tell them to keep their heads down and their mouths shut.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 15, 2006)

Just wanted to let you know I will be posting a map in a little bit. I am still trying to figure the mapping program out. I am not as familiar with it as I thought.


----------



## Lukeworm (Jun 15, 2006)

WM I'm not familiar with gaming mapping programs, which are supposed to be user friendly.   I do have some training with professional ones and mapping in general. So feel free to ask if ‎there is any thing you need assistance with. I can be reached via EN or at: sendgal at g mail ‎dot com. ‎


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks Lukeworm. I apperciate the offer. It is just like any other program the more you use it the more familiar you get with it. I am just trying to learn the little things to help out a little more.

If in the future I need help I will let you know.   

Maps should be up!!


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 16, 2006)

Things seem to be going slow in the game. 

I feel as if I have lost the *interest * of the players. 

What can I do to make things better? 

Do you want to scrap the training mission and go straight to the real thing?


----------



## Lukeworm (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm still intersted, both with the game in general and the current mission. Right now Harrison and Kerensky don't have that much to do other then wait, and that's all right for the moment.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 17, 2006)

I was gone in a hurry to northern norway to atend a funeral. im back now.
Jim will lock and load


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 20, 2006)

Since some of the other people are not answering. I know I still have the interest of:

Lukeworm
Starman
Drowned Hero
JDL

I haven't heard from:
Ilium
Vigilance
Dracomeander

If I don't hear something in a few days I will drop them.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 20, 2006)

Many many apologies.  My work and family life have both been insane.  If you'd like to recruit a replacement for me I won't be offended.  Otherwise I'll TRY to post more but it's just been crazy.  I have to do a training session this afternoon so I won't be posting until at least this evening.

Again, I'm sorry.  I just didn't forsee things being THIS busy for this long.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 20, 2006)

Iluim no need to recruit to replace you if you are still interested. Ii would be nice if you just popped in once in a while. Let us know Real Life (RL) has got in the way.

Thanx


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 21, 2006)

I haven't lost interest in the game. I had a system crash and lost access to the 'Net.

I'm in the middle of a complete factory restore and just got my internet access reloaded.

I have to head to the theatre soon so I'll have to wait until after rehearsal to check on what I've missed in the game thread.

Sorry to have been out of touch, but I didn't have time to get to the library while it was open this last week.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 22, 2006)

Okay Dracomeander good to hear from you.


----------



## Lukeworm (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm going to let the action of the main group take the scene for now. We can return to Kerensky's and Harrison's litle shot out by the creack later if needed. This should give JDL time to post as well.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok Lukeworm, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 29, 2006)

I am going to be away from the 'net for the next week or so.  I should be back on or about July 11th.  There's an outside chance I might be able to check in before then.

Neumiller will stick to the plan, as far as it goes, otherwise (of course) following orders.  When planting the charge, he'll take 10 if possible, since that ought to be sufficient for a rickety old building.   If it's not possible (taking fire or something) I'll spend an Action Point on it.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanx Ilium. I will NPC him along with the action. See you when you get back.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 8, 2006)

Im on vacations until the end of july month. Please feel free to autopilot my character.
Have fun!

-DH-


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow it seems like a lot of people are being NPC'd. I understand the summer vacation and all. 
Well I think then I will just fast forward it a bit.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 13, 2006)

Just wondering what happened to the people not on vacation.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm catching up from vacation! 
Posted, though not anything Earth-shattering.  I think Arthur and his knights said it best: "Run away!"


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 19, 2006)

Is there anymore interest in the game? It seems like I am beating a dead horse but I think that the game is starting to die. 

To tell you honestly I am tired of trying to get posts and pushing the game.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 19, 2006)

I apologize for my earlier absence, but things have quieted down for me a bit now and I'm rarin' to go.  Can't speak for the others, of course.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm still interested. I've just been trying to wait for others to post. Didn't want to monopolize the game. It's supposed to be a group effort.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 24, 2006)

I am still milling over the game. Having 2-3 players would be quicker, but at the same time it looses the effect of the game I wanted.

I need a little more time to think this over.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 24, 2006)

I must retire from the game. Im very sorry but i cant see how i can keep up with it.
widowmaker dont think that im leaving for any other reason then that im going to have very little time the next year  this game is fun and its shure gonna be a lot better.

-DH-


----------



## Ilium (Jul 24, 2006)

Whatever you decide, WM.  Again, sorry I was not around more up to now.  Hope it didn't slow things down too much.  I hope we can continue, but if not it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 30, 2006)

I have decided not to continue the game. I would like to at another date, but not right now. I will keep all those in mind that are interested.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 30, 2006)

I understand. It seems our group just dwindled away.

I'd be interested when you want to pick it up again.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanx Draco I will keep you in mind.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 31, 2006)

Same here.  I'll keep Neumiller on "idle".


----------

